# Waffenspezialisierung



## Mom0 (17. Januar 2009)

Huhu, spiel wieder seit kurzen Wow und wollte meinen warri endlich spezi, hab das damals vergessen, bin daweil waffenschmied.
also war ich in winterquell und wollte mich auf schwert spezi aber hat nicht gefunzt.Muss ich vorher waffenschmiedmeister werden aber wieß?ß
bitte um baldige antwort


ty




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mom0


----------



## Ariatne (18. Januar 2009)

Achtung dies ist der weg für Allianz.

Du must dafür erst nach Eisenschmiede und mit Myolor Zornesleben, an der Schmiede, reden. Der schickt dich dann zu Ironus Froststahl, auch an der schmiede und da bekommst du dann die Q Der Weg des Waffenschmieds. 

Hoffe konnte dir weiterhelfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mom0 (19. Januar 2009)

ja nee die qst hab ich schon gemacht weil ich ja schon waffenschmied bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, mein problem ist dass ich mich nicht spezialisieren kann zb Schwertzschmied oder Hammes usw......und ich war auch schon in winterquell bei den typen aber wenn ich auf "lehrt mich schwertschmied" klicke dann passiert rein garnichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bitte um hilfe muss man irgendwelche qst noch vorhermachen???


Mom0


----------



## Baromier (19. Januar 2009)

eigentlich muss du nichts mehr machen nur auswählen welche spezi du willst ...
bei 2ten mal kostet der spass glaub dann 100g aber bei ersten mal net kp warum des bei dir net geht o_O
allerdings bezieht man derweil leider kein vorteil aus den 3 meistern -.-"


----------



## Mom0 (19. Januar 2009)

ja aber ich will trotzdem schwertschmied werden, ja noch ne frage ich bin ja daweil waffenschmied muss man vl um sich zu spezi können waffenschmiedmeister sein? und gleich die nächste frage wie wird man waffenschmiedmeister?



ty Mom0


----------



## Mitzy (20. Januar 2009)

Viele haben Zurzeit Probleme, sich zu spezialisieren bei den Waffenschmieden, wie ich es gehört habe.

Aber in guter Manier: "It´s not a bug, it´s a feature."


----------



## Mom0 (21. Januar 2009)

muahhaha es ist ein bug haben nen GM angeschriebn das ich schwertschmied werden will und zack bin ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seit den heutigen patch sollte dieses problem behoben sein(angeblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



lg 


Mom0


----------

